# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  Các giải pháp lập trình vb.net!

## Winter Angle

Các bạn cho mình hỏi cuốn sách "Các giải pháp lập trình vb.net" tìm ở đâu mới có đầy đủ. Đa số các cuốn mình tìm đc chỉ có chương 10 >> và 19 >>. Ai tìm được cho mình biết với nhen. Xin cảm ơn

----------


## longland

Trời ơi! Sao không ai trả lời em hết vậy. huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh

----------


## bocghenem

bạn vào kho ebook của diễn đàn đi , trong đó có bài kho ebook khổng lồ cho những người đam mê tin học . trong đó mình thấy có mấy bài về VBS

----------


## tungcar2084

bạn thử vào đây xem có đúng cái bạn cần không nhá!

----------


## bdstruongton

Ko phải đâu gianghen ah. Thứ tui cần là cái này nè



> http://www.mediafire.com/?wlamwijynqz pass: tech24vn


Huhu ai giúp đỡ tui với. Tui đang cần rất gấp~~~~~~~....~~~~~~~~

----------

